# servlet.jar ?



## Leroy42 (15. Feb 2007)

Ich muß (nach langer Zeit und Neuinstallation) Servlets auf der
Homepage weiterentwickeln.

Ich habe beim Versuch meine alten Sourcen mittels Ant
zu compilieren die Fehlermeldung: "package javax.servlet does not exist.

Ich erinnere mich, daß Ant hierzu (glaube ich) noch eine lib "servlet.jar" braucht,
weiß aber nicht wo ich die herbekomme.

Nun habe ich die neueste Java-EE installiert.

Allerdings ist in dem gesamten Verzeichnis C:\Sun\SDK (über 300 MByte  :shock: )
aber kein File servlet.jar  ???:L nur ein "imqservlet.jar" im Verzeichnis C:\Sun\sdk\imq\lib
was aber was völlig anderes ist.   

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Feb 2007)

Kann mir hierbei denn keiner helfen?

Reicht es einfach aus irgendwo ein servlet.jar aus
dem Netz zu ziehen?


----------



## bronks (16. Feb 2007)

Das ganze findest Du in der servlet-api.jar . Die Datei liegt wenigstens dem Tomcat bei.


----------

